# CPT for MRI R Lateral Flank/Back



## dschultz (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a CPT code for this??
Thanks !!


----------



## JBell (Nov 24, 2008)

*Mri*

I would use 72148 MRI lumbar wo


----------

